# Tegu poop! Does it look normal?



## kim86 (Dec 30, 2012)

I just took Tybalt out to feed him and while he was waiting in the bath tub, he had the biggest poop and pee he's ever had (I think?!). I thought I would document it because the size of the poop compared to the size of his body is kinda crazy, haha. This thing measured longer than my index finger and was about as round as it too... my fingers aren't huge but that's still pretty dang big.

Anyway, does this look like a healthy tegu poop? That's my main reason for posting the pic. He eats 80% f/t adult mice, 10% ground turkey/chicken mix, and 10% salmon fillets. He eats once a day. He's a 5 month old Argentine b/w. Rate the poop!

The poop pic...






And a pic of Tybalt being fat yesterday just to level out the grossness of poop...


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks fine to me. Other than size, is it much different from his normal stools? If not, then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Dubya (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks okay. Gwangi doesn't poop for a few days, then, KAPOW! Poop bigger than my dog's poop. He will poop every day if I put him in a warm bath. The yellow urates always come out first.


----------



## Renske (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## jondancer (Jan 1, 2013)

picture perfect poop. it should also smell terrible. when mine poop in the bathtub, with water in it i can still smell it.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 1, 2013)

Godzilla pooped this morming and had everyone covering their mose lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine pooped on the table one day when I was trying to get a picture and my wife almost threw up. I never saw her so grossed out. I thought she was going to pass out when she was cleaning it up. He pooped my shirt too when I pulled him off the table. Jondancer is right, you can smell it underwater. They let out reptilian fart bubbles in the water tub too. I am now grossing myself out. Enough of this.


----------



## tresh (Jan 1, 2013)

Tegu crap...the worst substance in the world. And the reason I own a carpet shampoo machine. 

This morning, my beloved Asgard decided not only to drop a big one beside my foot on the carpet, but also to leave me another present. He's trying to prove he's a big bad virile male. 

>.< I kinda wish I had a female that WOULD welcome his advances, so he'd quit being a horny lizard.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol I wish I could let Godzilla free roam

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## kim86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hahaha. Yeah, Tybalt has pooped on my bed a couple times and even on my arm once... the rush of fluid followed by the giant log of crap will never not be gross. The best is waking up in the morning to him having a big poop in his enclosure and hearing his wet farts that go along with it. Awesome times.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tegu poop! Does it look normal?*



kim86 said:


> Hahaha. Yeah, Tybalt has pooped on my bed a couple times and even on my arm once... the rush of fluid followed by the giant log of crap will never not be gross. The best is waking up in the morning to him having a big poop in his enclosure and hearing his wet farts that go along with it. Awesome times.



Lmao 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tresh (Jan 6, 2013)

Tegu wet farts...the noise that makes every tegu owner cringe.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh and when they rub there little butts on the carpet smearing a trail... That's the only part that upsets me besides the smell


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 7, 2013)

Werd nasty buggers

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tresh (Jan 7, 2013)

Sometimes I think they deliberately drag their tails through it. >.< Would be so much easier to clean up if they didn't do that.


----------



## Travis Mitchell (May 3, 2020)

Hey there I'm a new Tegu owner shes about a year and a half deep purple tegu her poop was a little wet and had some deep bright yellow with normality brown is that normal? And I feed her a little more than the size of her head every other day is this enough because she seems very hungry thanks!


----------

